# Ghost-flamed Kenworth



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## matthew1984 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats pretty sharp man


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Nice. A good clean build. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The title of this thread suggests the rig would have ghost flames on the sided.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Sweet! Nice work on the ghost flames!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the build you did here. How do you store your truck models though? I used to put 1/25 scale cars in those AMY display cases. Do they make anything for the 1/25 scale trucks? I would think you would need some way to protect the clear and chrome pieces over time


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Tuxedo said:


> I like the build you did here. How do you store your truck models though? I used to put 1/25 scale cars in those AMY display cases. Do they make anything for the 1/25 scale trucks? I would think you would need some way to protect the clear and chrome pieces over time


Thanks for the compliment.
I actually found some plastic boxes in the household items aisle at the walmart.
I surround the vehicle in a baby blanket. The clear pieces were coated with future. I never thought about the chrome pieces being protected by anything though. But you gave me a thought about using future on them as well.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you aware of any display cases available for these ?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

You could try here
http://www.displays2go.com/C-26999/...es-and-Sizes?gclid=CNnVwsvohr0CFbFaMgod_hUAIw


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I may get back into model building yet! Keep up the good work !


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

vypurr59 said:


> You could try here
> http://www.displays2go.com/C-26999/...es-and-Sizes?gclid=CNnVwsvohr0CFbFaMgod_hUAIw


Great find vypurr59! Looks like they have a wide variety of cases for different sized models, etc. Perfect!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

No Prob, always willing to help fellow modelers


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

What was used for the "Kitty Yellow"????? NICE job tho, that's a almost perfect model! GREAT looking Kenworth!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

A small can of paint from Cat. was used for the engine. Thank-you


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE! I can't imagine actual paint from Cat... local dealership? I may have to pay the local Cat dealership too as I been looking at the Peterbilt from Revell so....

NICE work tho, that shows a lot of talent, to say the very least, the ghost flames too are impressive!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you Hemi, and yes the local cat dealer got me the paint.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Your very welcome! The engine color looked like it was, I just had to ask!

NICE work tho, that truck looks awesome!

I'd love to find an old Italeri (spelling) 1989 Western Star 4964 model that was made some years ago....


----------

